# Hallo ich bin Wechsler von ispCP-omega zu ispconfig 3 ...



## SAVERSERVER (17. Mai 2010)

.... und habe ein paar Anfangsschwirigkeiten. Ich bin mir sicher, der  ein oder Andere kann mir da schnell auf die sprünge helfen! *Schon mal  ein recht herzliches Dankeschön, für die Hilfe im voraus, das Forum und  natürlich auch ispconfig 3 ( habe ja nicht umsonst gewechselt ;-).*

Vor ca. 24 Std habe ich einen Testserver in Betrieb genommen (Debian  lenny). version ISPConfig-3.0.2.1. Install mit den Howtows aus dem Forum sind wirklich easy ...  habe mehr oder weniger nach fogendem Howto gearbeitet  http://www.howtoforge.de/blogroll/p...-debian-5-0-ispconfig-3-mit-dovecot-und-bind/

1) bei http://<domain.tld>/*stats *bekomme ich nach erfolgreichem  Login, einen* ERR 403* (Das Password für die .htaccess ist ja rel. logisch  zu finden, nur dass dann als Benutzername einfach "admin" belegt ist,  fand ich ert in der .htaccess.)

2) neue *Subdomain anlegen*! Welcher eintrag soll in "Redirect Pfad"
z.B. /test/    Die Subdomain heisst http://test.<domain.tld>/
Wird beim Anlegen der neuen Subdomain automatisch ein neues Verzeichnis  erstellt? z.B. /var/www/<domain.tld>/test

3) ich möchte gerade einen *eigene Standard Willkommen-Seite* erstellen!
die Seiten werden von System bei der Erstellung einer neuen Website   z.B. /conf/index/standard_index.html_de  dann in die neu erstellte  /var/www/<domain.tld>/web/ kopiert. OK 
Wann werden die z.B. /conf/index/user_standard_index.html_de verwendet?
Welche anderen Variablen als {USER_USERNAME} gibt es z.B. für  Doamin.tld?


4) *email*! versand einwandfrei, *probleme beim empfangen*!

email kommt an Absender zurück:

```
Final-Recipient: rfc822; info@<domain.tld>
Original-Recipient: rfc822;info@>domain.tld>
Action: failed
Status: 5.4.6
Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; mail for <domain.tld> loops back to myself
```
Mail  Protokol log:

```
[...]
May 17 22:35:02 p401 postfix/smtpd[12895]: disconnect from  localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/smtpd[12895]: connect from  x704.<domain2.tld>[80.xxx.xxx.4]
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12914]: warning: do not  list domain saferwww.de in BOTH virtual_mailbox_domains and  relay_domains
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/smtpd[12895]: 48EC033C32A:  client=x704.saverserver.eu[80.190.114.4]
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/cleanup[12917]: 48EC033C32A:  message-id=<4BF1A891.4030503@saverserver.eu>
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/qmgr[2673]: 48EC033C32A: from=,  size=1065, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/smtpd[12895]: disconnect from  x704.<domain2.tld>[80.xxx.xxx.4]
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 amavis[2123]: (02123-04) NOTICE: reconnecting in  response to: err=2006, HY000, DBD::mysql::st execute failed: MySQL  server has gone away at (eval 86) line 166,  line 5.
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/smtpd[12922]: connect from  localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12914]: warning: do not  list domain <domain.tld> in BOTH virtual_mailbox_domains and  relay_domains
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/smtpd[12922]: 9FEB833C32F:  client=localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/cleanup[12917]: 9FEB833C32F:  message-id=<4BF1A891.4030503@saverserver.eu>
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/qmgr[2673]: 9FEB833C32F: from=,  size=1532, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12914]: warning: do not  list domain <domain.tld> in BOTH virtual_mailbox_domains and  relay_domains
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/smtpd[12922]: disconnect from  localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 amavis[2123]: (02123-04) Passed CLEAN,  [80.xxx.xxx.4] [88.xxx.xxx.131]  -> ,  Message-ID: <4BF1A891.4030503@<domain2.tld>>, mail_id:  cwvY20ToDZNL, Hits: 0.991, size: 1065, queued_as: 9FEB833C32F, 369 ms
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/smtp[12918]: 48EC033C32A: to=,  relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.43, delays=0.04/0.01/0/0.37,  dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=02123-04, from  MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 9FEB833C32F)
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/qmgr[2673]: 48EC033C32A: removed
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/smtp[12925]: 9FEB833C32F: to=,  relay=none, delay=0.05, delays=0.01/0.03/0.01/0, dsn=5.4.6,  status=bounced (mail for saferwww.de loops back to myself)
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/cleanup[12917]: B0AD933C330:  message-id=<20100517203530.B0AD933C330@p401.saverserver.eu>
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/qmgr[2673]: B0AD933C330: from=<>,  size=3408, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/bounce[12927]: 9FEB833C32F: sender  non-delivery notification: B0AD933C330
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/qmgr[2673]: 9FEB833C32F: removed
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/smtp[12925]: B0AD933C330: host  mx.<domain2.tld>[80.xxx.xxx.20] said: 450 4.2.0 :  Recipient address rejected: Greylisted, see  http://postgrey.schweikert.ch/help/<doamin2.tld>.html (in reply to RCPT  TO command)
 May 17 22:35:36 p401 postfix/smtp[12925]: B0AD933C330: to=,  relay=mx50.namemaster.de[195.50.135.184]:25, delay=5.4,  delays=0.01/0/5.3/0.07, dsn=4.7.1, status=deferred (host  mx50.namemaster.de[195.50.135.184] said: 421 4.7.1 :  Client host rejected: Greylisting ! (in reply to RCPT TO command))
 May 17 22:38:50 p401 postfix/anvil[12913]: statistics: max connection  rate 1/60s for (smtp:80.xxx.xxx.4) at May 17 22:35:30
[...]
```
Mail Warn-Protokol log:

```
[...]
May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12914]: warning: do not  list domain saferwww.de in BOTH virtual_mailbox_domains and  relay_domains
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12914]: warning: do not  list domain saferwww.de in BOTH virtual_mailbox_domains and  relay_domains
 May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12914]: warning: do not  list domain saferwww.de in BOTH virtual_mailbox_domains and  relay_domains
[...]
```
ansonsten kann ich leider nichts finden !

5) Noch eine kleine Frage???
ist so was wie ein *Software-Installer* in Arbeit oder Planung???


----------



## Server (18. Mai 2010)

*Server*

Ich würde ja sagen, es hat etwas mit...


```
May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/smtp[12925]: B0AD933C330: host  mx.<domain2.tld>[80.xxx.xxx.20] said: 450 4.2.0 :  Recipient address rejected: Greylisted, see  http://postgrey.schweikert.ch/help/<doamin2.tld>.html (in reply to RCPT  TO command)
```
zu tun.

Bin da aber an sich selbst nur Laie, aber wer weiss. Vielleicht fällts ja wem auf und ich hab in die richtige Richtung gestossen. Viel Erfolg weiterhin mit dem Wechsel zu ispconfig 3.
Btw. eine Art Installer ist aber nicht dein ernst, hm? ^^


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2010)

1) Sind denn die Statistiken generiert worden (liegen HTML dateien im stats Verzeichnis)? Die Dateien werden nur einmal pro Nacht erzeugt und zwar nachdem Zugriffe auf die Seite erfolgt sind, es kann also sein dass Du die Statistiken erst in weiteren 24 Stunden hast.

2) Wenn Du ein neues Verzeichnis (also einen eigenen Vhost) für die Subdomain haben mäöchtest, dann  lgst Du dafür eine neue Webseite an und keinen Subdomain Record. Ein Subdomain record ist nur ein vhost Alias.

3) Die Seite wird einmalig beim anlegen eines neuen Webs kopiert.

4) Die relevante Fehlermeldung ist:

May 17 22:35:30 p401 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12914]: warning: do not  list domain saferwww.de in BOTH virtual_mailbox_domains and  relay_domains

Postfix unterstützt es nicht, dass Du ein und dieselbe Domain als lokale und Relay domain benutzt. Ist an sich ja auch logisch, denn eine Domain kann ja nicht lokal und "nicht lokal" zur gleichen Zeit sein. Entferne die Domain also enteweder bei den Relay domains oder bei den Email domains (lokalen Domains).

5) Siehe Roadmap:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=roadmap&project=3


----------



## SAVERSERVER (18. Mai 2010)

Danke schon mal für die kleine Rückmeldung.

Doch, das mit den Software-Inststaller ist schon ersnt gemeint, aber völlig falsch ausgedrückt. Nicht einen Installer um ispconfig zu Installieren, sondern dass Kunden (vorinstallierte) Software wie z.B. joomla mit einem Klick installieren können.

Aber Akut ist wirklich nur das Problem Emailempfang.

Liebe Grüsse
loisl


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2010)

> Doch, das mit den Software-Inststaller ist schon ersnt gemeint, aber  völlig falsch ausgedrückt. Nicht einen Installer um ispconfig zu  Installieren, sondern dass Kunden (vorinstallierte) Software wie z.B.  jommla mit einem Klick installieren können.


Schau doch mal in die Roadmap, steht da doch drin dass es geplant ist.


----------



## SAVERSERVER (18. Mai 2010)

Hi Till,

Vielen Dank schon mal,

1) ERLEDIGT die dateine wurden mittlerweile in /stats/ generiert und der ERR 403 ist weg bzw. Statistik wird angezeigt

2) ERLEDIGT also wenn ich eine Subdomain wie z.B. http://test.domain.tld/ haben möchte, lege ich diese genau eine ganz normale Domain an. PERFEKT und eigentlich völlig logisch, ispconfig ist zu einfach, wenn man durch andere Programme einen Knoten im Hirn hat

3) das ist logisch, nur wann wird die ~/index/standard_index.html_de und wann die ~/index/user_standard_index.html_de. *Welche Variablen gibts *denn ausser {USER_USERNAME} *zb für Dominname* noch und wo kann man die finden?

4) ist Richtig, habe die Domain einmal unter Sites und nochmal unter Email angelegt! Warscheinlich geht alles wieder einfacher als ich denke.

ich habe z.B. eine Domain die heisst z.B. safer.de
diese lege ich als "Webite" undter Sites an und ist unter http://www.safer.de erreichbar. Nun soll auch noch eine Emailadresse info@safer.de erstellt werden. 
Wenn ich unter Email keine Domain anlege, dann kann ich auch keine Email Mailbox anlegen?

5) ERLEDIGT


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2010)

3) Die Datei user_standard_index.html_de wird nicht verwendet. Es gibt keine Variablen außer der Sprach-Endung des Dateinamens.

4) Das ist so richtig. Dann muss die Domain irgendwo in der postfix main.cf Datei stehen. Checke das bitte mal, eine Domain die Du zum empfangen von Emails nutzen möchtest darf nicht in der main.cf für myhostname etc. verwendet werden. Du musst in der main.cf stattdessen eine subdomain wie mail.deinedomain.de nehmen.


----------



## SAVERSERVER (18. Mai 2010)

3) also sind die Dateieine beginnen mit user_* ungenutzt und ein Überbleibsel aus einer älteren Version
Ich würde aber trotzdem gerne den Domannamen auf der neuen Startseite ausgeben!
Wenn ich wüsste, in welcher Datei die standard_index.html_de in die index.html generiert wird, dann könnte ich mir villeicht stattdessen eine index.php daraus machen lassen und schon könnte ich mir den Domainnamen abfragen und den rest der html einfach durch den Praser jagen!

4) so habe nun unter Email eine Domain "mail.<Domain>.tld" eingerichtet und der versand und empfang klappt!
*nur heisst ja nun die Emailadresse info@mail.<Domain>.tld*

die /etc/postfix/main.cf

```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = p401.<domain.tld>
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = p401.<domain.tld>, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains = 
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_maildir_extended = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_maildir_limit_message = "The user you are trying to reach is over quota."
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = dovecot
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
dovecot_destination_recipient_limit = 1
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
```


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2010)

3) Schau mal in das apache plugin. Du findest es unter /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available/

4) Da hast Du ja genau das Gegenteil von dem gemacht, was ich gemeint hab  Lösch bitte mal die mail.domain.tld in ISPConfig. Dein Postfix liest seine Domain aus der /etc/mailname Datei. Schau da mal rein, ich vermute da steht domain.tld drin, ändere das mal auf mail.domain.tld

Außerdem wäre es gut wenn Du dann auch einen DNS A-Record für mail.domain.tld anlegst, der auf die IP Deines Servers verweist.


----------



## SAVERSERVER (18. Mai 2010)

4) /etc/mailname Datei steht 

p401.<serverdomain>.<tld>  (das ist genau der Servername)

 DNS A-Record für  mail.domain.tld ist bei mir standardmäßig angelegt.


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2010)

Ok. Hast Du die Domain dann vielleicht in ISPConfig bei email routing eingetragen?


----------



## SAVERSERVER (18. Mai 2010)

Hi Till,

Danke mal für deinen Hilfe.

Ich habe jetzt noch einen weitere (neue) Domain 1x für Site und 1x für Email eingerichtet *und alles geht mit dieser*. 
Ist mir derzeit nicht ganz erklärlich, wo die alte Domain eingetragen habe, aber das ist ja erst mal ein TEST-System ... muss ich bei der nächsten Einrichtung mal genau aufpassen!!!!

Danke und liebe Grüsse
loisl


----------

